# Hello



## yobokies (Jan 8, 2008)

*Hi All!*

*This is Harold (aka Yobokies). If you are looking for modding parts, want someone to mod your watch or buy some modded watches, please email me:*

*[email protected]*

*Here is the page for my modding parts/watches:*

*http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/library/?sort=3&page=1*

*Here is my latest Seiko SNZG Legend Diver mod:*










*And my all time best seller SNK~656 mod:*










*Hope to hear from you!*

*Regards,*

*Harold*


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome Harold, love the legend diver mod


----------



## yobokies (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for inviting me here Roy!


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Wow....i do like those two.

Welcome Harold. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Love the Oris Sixty-Five homage!


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

Some great mods. Welcome


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome to the watch forum Harold :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Email sent


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Great to have you on the forum. I've had some bits from you in the past and your service has been first class. Love the Legend Diver.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Harold

Welcome to the forum. The Legend Diver looks brill :thumbsup:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello. That SNK-656 mod looks excellent!


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Great to have you on the forum :thumbsup: :notworthy:

Really looking forward to see some lovely ideas :thumbsup:


----------



## yobokies (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

you have some lovely goods, is there such a thing as a seiko monster bezel mod?


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Excellent stuff


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Harold and welcome.

I wonder if it would be possible to have a post or two where you start with a donor watch and then add parts to mod it to something else?

For example: Starting with the donor Seiko 5 and then adding the parts required to make it into a Fifty Fathoms Homage?

I think if you provided a parts list for the mod, quite a few on here would be interested.

(Apologies if you already do this on your website.)


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nice one Harold, I'll be chasing some divers bezels at some point - do you do much for the BFK range?

Great to have YOBOKIES on the forum (after about ten years reading that name I have only recently had it pointed out that it reads SEIKO BOY in reverse. DOH!)


----------



## yobokies (Jan 8, 2008)

Bruce said:


> you have some lovely goods, is there such a thing as a seiko monster bezel mod?


Sorry do you mean painting or changing the complete bezel?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

yobokies said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > you have some lovely goods, is there such a thing as a seiko monster bezel mod?
> ...


changing the complete bezel Harold :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum Harold, really like that legend diver mod :thumbsup: can you do one without the date window ?


----------



## yobokies (Jan 8, 2008)

Bruce said:


> yobokies said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...





kevkojak said:


> Nice one Harold, I'll be chasing some divers bezels at some point - do you do much for the BFK range?
> 
> Great to have YOBOKIES on the forum (after about ten years reading that name I have only recently had it pointed out that it reads SEIKO BOY in reverse. DOH!)


I do have sapphire and custom hands made for this watch.



mcb2007 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum Harold, really like that legend diver mod :thumbsup: can you do one without the date window ?


Probably not.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Pity


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Good to have you around Harold. Lovely mods.


----------



## yobokies (Jan 8, 2008)

Oops, the Legend Diver mod picture is not working and here it is again:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Crikey!!

I bought a couple of sets of Plongeur hands from Harold years ago!

I managed to misplace them for years and only came across them a couple of years ago!!










I'll have to fit them to a watch one day!! :wacko:

John


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome Harold


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

I ordered some hands (forgot about hands) to go with the Pirate dial I already have. They turned up in 4 days. Thanks Harold.

Now I'll finally be getting it all fitted to an SKX007 I have, probably at a local jewellers. I'll post photos when done.


----------

